# Outdoor T V In Michigan Takes Another Hit



## USST164 (May 6, 2008)

We'll either have bland or government brown-noser outdoor TV , followed by NONE.

http://www.mudh.com/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=134

http://www.mudh.org/

http://www.wildernessjournal.com/


----------

